# AC sucks



## John Pumo (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a 98 740 IL. Do all these cars have lousy Air Conditioners ? I have had it checked and they say it is operating properly. I was thinking of tinting the windows. All the BMW's I have had has had bad AC. Any suggestions. Thanks John


----------



## von_zoom (May 11, 2006)

Too bad. I have not had any problems with any of my BMWs. All had, or have, good AC systems. Something must be wrong with yours. Hope you get it fixed.
vz


----------



## Dealwitme (Aug 2, 2006)

BMW's aren't known to for great ac's. Tinted windows are a must.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dealwitme said:


> BMW's aren't known to for great ac's. Tinted windows are a must.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

thas the first time i heard that!!!!

Bmw' A?C's work very effectively......there has to be something wrong with your thermostat or the A/C unit itself.....get it checked from BMW Dealer!:angel:


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes years ago like 70's early 80's bmw ac was no good, but for the e30 there HAVOC under went a masive reengineering,my e30 can roast a duck in winter and freeze the balls of braze monkey in summer,and here in aus it gets to like 45 deg C.


----------



## Dealwitme (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had three BMW's and none of them come close to my Mercedes, Navigator or Saleen. Especially when its 100 degrees +. Too me they just don't seem to blow as hard. Well neither did my ex. Spend some time in the south and you will see first hand.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

AusBmw said:


> Yes years ago like 70's early 80's bmw ac was no good, but for the e30 there HAVOC under went a masive reengineering,my e30 can roast a duck in winter and freeze the balls of braze monkey in summer,and here in aus it gets to like 45 deg C.


:thumbup: I agree


----------



## mlh78750 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Black 740iL in Texas*

I have a black 2000 740iL in Austin TX and the AC is not strong enough for me during the summer. But I now open the roof up a bit, put up a windscreen reflector and crack the front windows and I am generally happy. When you leave a black car with as big an interior as my iL in the hot Texas sun when it is 106 in the shade that you would need a really stong AC. My 2001 330's AC was strong enough for the same situation. I think that BMW just doesn't think about how much AC they need to cool a large cabin from 140+ in a reasonable amount of time. To be fair, I have friends with Minivans, and unless they have two AC units, they take longer to cool down than my 7.

Tint, cracking the windows, cracking the moonroof, etc all help.

I did do some research and if you have low amount of airflow even when the fans are on full then you might need to replace the cabin filters. Low airflow can make the already weak AC unbearable.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok here's my tips for ac probs,first of all make sure its got modern gas,after 95 most auto makers changed to CFC free gas this involves replacing some seals in the ac comprssor and make sure they run a tracer dy in the gas for leaks that may be there,if new gas/seals dont do the trick as far as i know time for new compressor,also the cltuch on some units can be a bit of a problem with the berrings going.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

AusBmw said:


> Yes years ago like 70's early 80's bmw ac was no good, but for the e30 there HAVOC under went a masive reengineering,my e30 can roast a duck in winter and freeze the balls of braze monkey in summer,and here in aus it gets to like 45 deg C.


:stupid:

Our 635CSi has a really crappy A/C in it, you could be going 85 mph in 70 degree weather and it still wouldn't work well.:eeps:


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Our 635CSi has a really crappy A/C in it, you could be going 85 mph in 70 degree weather and it still wouldn't work well.:eeps:


Yep those cars nice as they are in mint condition,there AC is bad,if i were you mate save the fuel and strain on ya motor and just injoy 360 AC:thumbup: (have the windows down:rofl: )


----------



## John Pumo (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks where are the filters. John


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Pollen filters?,have a look left at the top of the driver footwell,is different for different cars.Ask a AC mechanic.


----------

